# Snowball and Hershey's Breeding Journal 2011



## roxy culver

We got home yesterday and Hershey was in the box, I've been expecting an egg soon, so I took a look, just moved her butt out of the way and sure enough egg #1 has been laid. So even though this week has been rough, life has a way of showing us that life goes on and there is new life too.


----------



## nwoodrow

yay, for the egg, and your right roxy, when life takes one precious life it provides another.


----------



## lperry82

Very true congrats on the egg


----------



## birdlover4life

Aww, so happy for you!!! Cant wait.. what mutations can the babies be?


----------



## roxy culver

Wf cinnamon girls, wf cinnamon pearl girls, or wf gray split to lutino, pied, cinnamon, and pearl boys.


----------



## MeanneyFids

interesting mix there! keeping a baby?


----------



## roxy culver

If its a boy yes...I want the lutino split!


----------



## nkeith2

So exciting, I can't wait to see the babies. I am in love with white-face cinnamon females at the moment and am looking into possibly getting one. Too bad I didn't live closer to you or else I would gladly take a baby off your hands


----------



## j-9

Congrats on the egg.....yeah! babies on the way! And yes, we are always reminded that the world keeps turning and everyday there may be something beautiful awaiting...please share pics of mom and dad too!


----------



## roxy culver

WF cinnamon pearl girls are my favorite, I have one, she was my very first tiel, and is a major mama's girl. Super sweet. She also has a thing for normal gray boys lol. OK, here are the pix mama let me take, she was NOT happy I kept moving her butt to get pix of the eggs.:blush: She's normally fairly calm in the box, lets me check the eggs and pet her, but today she was not having any of it. Although I'm pretty persistent so she gave up after a minute and let me get a shot. She's such a good mommy!


----------



## Debbie05

oh she is so beautiful!!!


----------



## lperry82

Im so in love


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks guys, she's a really good mama. When I first got her, she had no bald spot, but Fuzzy plucked her and the youngest baby's head last year and her's has taken a long time to fill back in. But she's still beautiful!


----------



## lperry82

aww i would still love them if they had fangs lol


----------



## roxy culver

Sometimes she thinks she does. She has learned not to bite very hard, but last night she definitely was giving me that "you're bothering me go away" bite. But she knows I love her and wouldn't hurt her babies. She's a proud mama that's for sure!


----------



## lperry82

When lucky is asleep and i go over to her she opens one eye then close it, she dont move when i kiss her


----------



## roxy culver

Haha that is funny...she really trusts you not to hurt her. Checked on mama this morning and there's now three eggs. We thought she was getting ready to lay another one so I expected it. She even moved aside this time so I could get some good shots!


----------



## DollyGirl

Are you gonna let her raise the chicks or are you?


----------



## crazy4tiels88

LOL We Both Have A Wf Lutino In The Box! Mine has 5 eggs but they are all infertile and she is extremely protective over them and Vulture is her gaurd dog!


----------



## roxy culver

I'm going to co-parent this time around. I let her raise them last year so she and Snowball know what they're doing, but this year I'm going to be more involved (hubby saw them more than I did last year as work kept me away for long hours everyday) and help out. I'm expecting five eggs from her too so maybe we'll get the same number crazy4tiels88! Snowball's not big on guarding unless he's the one in the box. Otherwise he just asks for head scritches when I come near.


----------



## srtiels

Is the hen a WF cinnamon lutino? She has the slight beige wash like one.


----------



## roxy culver

Really? I was told she was a WF lutino when I bought her. Have a hatch certificate somewhere I have to dig it up. She's kinda dirty because she missed bath day this week because she was in the box...interesting.


----------



## roxy culver

I went back and looked at the pictures and I see what you mean. I apologize for my crappy lighting when taking pictures, it washed her out and made her pick up the colors from the box. She is actually a very bright white color normally. These are some pictures of her from when I first got her and now for comparison.


----------



## srtiels

What a beauty  it must've been the lighing that gave her the beige wash. She doesn't have it in the recent pix's posted.


----------



## roxy culver

Thank you...she's a BIG girl. And a good mommy which makes my life like ten times easier. I started her off first because I know that if I need to foster babies I can give them to her with no problem. My camera is getting old, but my hubby's flash on his smokes so he gets a new camera first! lol


----------



## roxy culver

OK candled the eggs this afternoon, as I'm pretty sure Hershey's done laying for this clutch. There are four eggs, first one laid on April 8th, the last laid on the 16th. Parents are sitting tight now. All four are good, one and two have babies moving, three has a good looking embryo and four has the beginning of veins. I took pictures, they aren't very clear but you can tell they have something in them. Sorry they aren't in order, I didn't pull them out of the box that way!


----------



## roxy culver

And I figured I'd throw in some pictures of Daddy while I was at it, he's super protective and always does a good job. And is very loyal to Hershey.


----------



## birdlover4life

Too cute!!! Good luck, I hope there is more fuzzies lol!


----------



## Debbie05

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks guys...candled all four eggs last night and all are looking good. Snowball gained a few grams which makes me happy. Didn't get to weigh Hershey, she was on mommy duty.


----------



## lperry82

Oh adorable cute pics


----------



## MeanneyFids

yay theyre fertile  i hope all goes well!


----------



## roxy culver

Boys
25.0% 1.0 natural blue(whiteface) /cinnamon ino ADM.pied
25.0% 1.0 natural blue(whiteface) /cinnamon ino
25.0% 1.0 natural blue(whiteface) /opaline(pearl)-cinnamon ino ADM.pied
25.0% 1.0 natural blue(whiteface) /opaline(pearl)-cinnamon ino
Girls:
25.0% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) cinnamon blue(whiteface) /ADM.pied
25.0% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) cinnamon blue(whiteface)
25.0% 0.1 natural cinnamon blue(whiteface) /ADM.pied
25.0% 0.1 natural cinnamon blue(whiteface) 

OK so I already know what I'm going to get from what I got last year but who knows what will show up right? But as of right now, this is what I'll most likely end up with.


----------



## roxy culver

SSSOOO, I went to candle the eggs today and guess what I find? TWO of the eggs are pipping! How cool is that? I was worried when I checked egg #1 because it looked different and I was afraid it was DIS but instead I see cracks all over the top and then hear the tiniest little peep! So I pick up #2 and there's pip marks there too! This is only day 18 of incubation, so I got some early risers going on here. Which is OK, this actually works out perfectly. My hubby has to go underway and was afraid he would miss them hatching. Now he gets to see them before he leaves! This is only #2, 3, and 4. I was too excited to get #1 lol.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

How exciting!!! Babies coming sooon yes??


----------



## roxy culver

Yes very soon, within the next two days apparently!


----------



## xoxsarahxox

yay so exciting!! Dont forget the pictures when they hatch!


----------



## lperry82

yay babies


----------



## roxy culver

Of course pictures are a must! I checked when I got home last night and I could hear pecking at the egg. I'll check again this morning in a little bit, no one's hatched yet though so we'll see. Fingers crossed it happens by tomorrow morning so my hubby can see them!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

This is exciting!! babies everywhere.


----------



## roxy culver

Yes, tis the season! We got baby #1 today....hatched out around noon. Actually got to watch him hatch it was a first. Tried to get a video but my camera chose then to be retarded and flake on me. Only thing is...he looks like he has yellow fuzz. This would make him a Fuzzy baby NOT a Snowball baby. Poor Snubs...raising someone else's baby. I feel bad but he's such a good daddy, can't begrudge him that. And I realize that since she mated with both, there's a chance that there's a Snowball baby in this clutch. IF not, and I get all Fuzzy babies, I planned on letting them double clutch anyways so its really not that big of a problem. Just weird! lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Congratulations!! Snowball is going to have to do overtime duty, eh?

I was looking forward to a video!

Maybe next time.  

There will be more hatchings.


----------



## roxy culver

Yes we got three more and one has been showing signs of pipping, just not as much as this one had. Maybe I'll get lucky again!


----------



## lperry82

Oh my so cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox

awww so ugly yet so cute at the same time


----------



## roxy culver

I know, little baby raptors right???


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

When do their eyes finally open? I was never so sure about this, but I notice the covering on their eyes. If that's what I see.


----------



## roxy culver

Yes they hatch with their eyes closed...usually opens around 9 days or so, some sooner, some later, just depends on the baby.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

That's very very neat.


----------



## Duckybird

Congrats Roxy! Hope you get some Snowball babies


----------



## roxy culver

Well I got some good news and some bad news...2nd baby hatched today, a white fuzzy. Chirping strong and such. But the first baby didn't make it. I found him buried under the bedding. I removed his body but its sad. Not quite sure how this happened, he wasn't dehydrated that I noticed and I checked on him several times before going to class. But it didn't look like there was much in his crop. I may just give the 2nd one a drop of pedialyte just in case.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

congrats on the new baby....so sorry about the first one though


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks! Yea it happens sometimes, I can't expect all of them to make it but I wish I knew why he didn't make it.


----------



## Debbie05

Congrats on the baby. It always hard loosing 1 and not knowing why.


----------



## roxy culver

I know, its driving me nuts! I feel bad for the little guy but now its going to make me watch this one even more...


----------



## Debbie05

I had one from the last clutch die. I have no idea what happened as it was fed. It seems this pair never has more then 4 babies. They always abandon the eggs after 4 hatch. I am going to do a switch with my pair that has a infertile clutch.


----------



## roxy culver

I hope that works!


----------



## Flick

I am glad the second one seems to be so strong!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Congrats on Baby # 2.. sorry to hear about baby #1. Poor little baby. 

They have someone very good watching over them!


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks guys! Its confusing but I won't let it depress me, just gotta be more vigilant this time around.


----------



## Duckybird

Good luck Roxy! At least you know what you're doing lol.


----------



## roxy culver

It will always be a learning process though and you have us here to help you!


----------



## Duckybird

Haha, I appreciate it so much! The count is now up to 4 (including the runty egg), and I think Callie will still lay some more. I was going to remove the runty egg if she acted like her clutch was done, but she keeps right on going lol.


----------



## roxy culver

I would leave the runty one even if it is no good, it can be a good source of heat for the others...waiting for #3 to hatch!


----------



## roxy culver

I'm pretty sure I just killed baby2...I went to check on him because I was so worried after baby1 dying and he was fine. Full crop, moving good. I went to put him back and Hershey tried to bite me. She bit him instead. Why didn't I remover her? She broke skin, he bled, and I put flour on it to stop the bleeding but I don't think it helped. I put him back but he's barely moving, I'm pretty sure I killed him. Normally I set her on my shoulder while I look but this time I didn't. I'm so stupid...


----------



## lperry82

roxy im sure its not your fault as your great raising babies


----------



## Debbie05

Oh it not your fault they can be so unpredictable when breeding. I had a budgie that that happen to and it ended up living and was fine. So maybe it will be OK. The parents had picked it up by it's head and tosted it out of the nestbox. It was bleeding and had a big red mark on it's head. She is still doing well and we called her Faith. So good luck I hope she is OK.


----------



## roxy culver

He didn't make it but I figured out Hershey's problem...I think she likes my hubby more than me. I was working a lot last season and he was always home and she let him take the babies out. She lets him pet her in the box too. But with me, she gets mad. It didn't even occur to me. Now I know. From now on I'll only look if Snowball is in the box, he likes me and moves so I can see and doesn't mind getting head scritches in the box. There are two eggs left so I hope they do do OK.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

so sorry about the baby Roxy  but accidents happen. Its not your fault. Hope everything goes well with the other eggs.


----------



## roxy culver

Me too...this is my good pair, I'll be happy with two babies. I'm letting them have another clutch after this because these were Fuzzy babies and I want some Snowball babies. I want to keep one of his boys.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

your keeping a baby? Thats awesome. If I ever bred mine I would wanna keep one too( a little cinnamon pearl girl if they had one because I love cinnamon pearls) but I dont know if that would cause issues with inbreeding


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Sorry about the baby Roxy. Sarah is right.. accidents do happen. Your a great 'tiel mom.  Keep up the good work this breeding season.


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks guys! Sarah I'm keeping a boy because I want his splits...you really wouldn't have to worry about inbreeding if the parents are bonded. As long as you don't cage mom and son together alone, there shouldn't be an issue!


----------



## xoxsarahxox

well thats good then. Thanks! I dont know if their even going to become a bonded couple or not lol they do alot of bickering! but Ill know in time ( and still waiting for cupids tail feather to come in to confirm that hes male)


----------



## Debbie05

Oh sorry about the baby. Good luck on the other eggs.


----------



## roxy culver

Yea it was a rough day...but there's still two more so we'll see how they do.


----------



## roxy culver

Well the fourth egg hatched this morning...baby was still slightly wet when I checked on him. He was moving and squeaking so that's a good sign. Gave a drop of pedialyte and put him back. Third egg did not hatch and now looks dark so I'm going to pull it today, I'm pretty sure its DIS. Hopefully these two don't get overzealous and overfeed the little guy. He's a white fuzzy though!


----------



## lperry82

awww bless


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Yay white fuzzies!  

Congrats! Got pics?


----------



## roxy culver

I'm gonna give him a day and I'll take a picture of him tomorrow when Dad's in the box. He's calmer than mom.


----------



## Debbie05

Congrats on the babies. I love white fuzzies. lol


----------



## roxy culver

Me too, they're so cute. I'm glad this one hatched, hopefully he pulls through OK.


----------



## roxy culver

He died in my hand about 5 minutes ago. I came home from school, opened the box and took mom out only to find him buried under some bedding. His foot moved so I knew he was alive. My assumption is mom thought he was already dead and buried him. So I pulled him out and gave him some pedialyte but it was too late. He seemed weaker to me so he probably never cried for food. Poor little guy. I'm going to let them go ahead and try again, this time it will be all Snowball genes so the babies should be better off. I'm not sure now what's going on with Fuzzy's genes. Guess I'll find out when Bubbles' eggs hatch.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Roxy, I am sorry for your loss.  

You did what you could for the little guy though.


----------



## roxy culver

I'm thinking it might be Fuzzy...I'll find out when his clutch hatches in two weeks I guess. My hubby is gonna be crushed.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

What do you think is wrong?


----------



## roxy culver

There is a killer gene that they can carry that if is passed to the babies can kill them, so that may be it but I don't know.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

awww Im sorry Roxy  that really sucks.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

I might have read something about this during my research, but I am not sure. 

All will be well.


----------



## roxy culver

It should be fine once Snowball is the daddy...they had some beautiful babies last year so only time will tell.


----------



## Debbie05

oh sorry about the baby.


----------



## roxy culver

Its OK, I'm going to let them try again and hopefully they have better luck this time.


----------



## AleighaM

Sorry to hear Roxy! All species of birds sometimes have defected clutches and the babies arent strong enough to live, which seems like this case. Don't be hard on yourself, Better luck next time hopefully


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks guys...caught them mating today so hopefully they'll start their next clutch soon. Hoping for better results this time!


----------



## Debbie05

I am sure you will have lots of new fuzzies soon  Good luck !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Congratulations. .again! 

They sure didn't waste any time


----------



## roxy culver

Snowball certainly doesn't want to...he got off of her and 5 minutes later tried to get right back on!


----------



## lperry82

awww bless


----------



## mitch2006

sorry to hear about your last clutch roxy
good luck this time


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks mitch...they have two new eggs. And have both been sitting, I'm happy they started again, I hope they have a good clutch this time.


----------



## lperry82

ah thats good news


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Wonderful, Roxy!


----------



## crazy4tiels88

I wonder if my 1 pair of cockatiels Popeye And Chiquita Had The Lethal Gene Cause She Would Lay 5 eggs and 4 would always hatch and 2 out of 4 would survive and i never knew why!


----------



## roxy culver

Dehydration can play a factor as well...so I'm not entirely sure. But we'll find out!


----------



## Duckybird

I gave a drop of pedialyte to mine after hatching, just in case my new parents didn't quite get the hang of only giving liquids...I know it's not a must but it made me feel better.


----------



## roxy culver

I usually do that too...probably should have for their first one, he was pretty red when he hatched. But I was too excited to think clearly. But we learn...


----------



## Duckybird

I hope everything works out this time around, Roxy! 

We should have baby #3 sometime today


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks Duckybird! I candled all five eggs this morning and all five are good. If my calculations are correct they should start hatching between the 29th of May (day 18) and the 1st of June (day 21). Since all my eggs have hatched early this year I'm leaning more towards the 29th.


----------



## Debbie05

good luck!!!!!


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks Debbie, fingers crossed this time!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

yippie roxy! Fingers crossed!


----------



## lperry82

And legs are crossed


----------



## roxy culver

Let's see, my toes, fingers, legs, and eyes are all crossed. Snowball and Hershey did really good last year with five babies so I'm hoping we get the same results again this time around now that there's no Fuzzy DNA anywhere near these babies. That sounds bad but its true!


----------



## 4birdsNC

Hoping for you. I just Know you will post pictures as soon as the little fuzzy critters start peeping. Can't wait to see.


----------



## mitch2006

crossing fingers for them Roxy


----------



## roxy culver

So I checked their eggs today because they're supposed to be hatching pretty soon...egg1 is really dark. I candled it and I can see veins but I'm not sure if the baby is going to hatch or not because egg2 is already pipping. So its just a wait and see thing right now.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Oh yay how exciting


----------



## roxy culver

I know....last year, their first two eggs hatched closely together so maybe that will happen again.


----------



## Duckybird

Good luck, Roxy!


----------



## 4birdsNC

Im impatiently waiting myself right now. McGee and Ziva's 2nd clutch is supposed to start hatching tomarow. Good luck with your eggs, still have my fingers crossed.


----------



## lperry82

good luck  still fingers crossed for you


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks guys! Egg2 hatched...baby is small though. I gave him some pedialyte because it took him two days to hatch. He's a WF, I'll get pix later on today when Dad's in the box. Got him to poop on me too but it was really dark. I don't think egg1 is gonna hatch and egg3 looks like egg one does, all dark on one end. When I candle them they look OK but its really hard to tell the last couple of days. I'm going to leave them for now, so we'll see.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Keeping things crossed!


----------



## lperry82

Cant wait for the pic


----------



## roxy culver

Here's some pix of the little guy...I'm guessing boy because his eyes don't look plum to me. He's not moving a whole lot, I'm thinking two days of hatching can make one very tired lol. But he has pooped on me twice now, which makes me feel a lot better (who would've thought I'd actually want a baby to poop on me!) So fingers crossed, he's looking good right now!


----------



## mitch2006

congrats Roxy
too cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox

awww adorable!


----------



## artistchan

aww cute.
wishing you good luck with him


----------



## lperry82

He is so adorable


----------



## Debbie05

Looks Like the one egg by his head may be DIS. The other 3 look good, but hard to tell in pictures. Congrats on the babies and good luck with the eggs. Hope you get more babies.


----------



## roxy culver

I think your right Debbie...that would be egg1 and it didn't hatch yet. Egg3 is starting to look like it too, the end opposite of the air sack is really dark. So I'm thinking I may get three chicks from this clutch.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

hey... three's a charm!


----------



## roxy culver

Yes it is! And I think I'm right about two of the eggs being no good, egg4 is pipping while no sign of it from egg3. Pix when the new baby hatches.


----------



## 4birdsNC

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. McGee and Ziva have 7 fertile that should start hatching any minut now... Can't wait!


----------



## roxy culver

Well I found the baby dead and this time I don't know why...maybe Hershey doesn't want to be with Snowball anymore so now she's not taking care of them. I don't know, I'm so confused. There was nothing wrong with this baby AT ALL! Is she done with Snowball, should I let Fuzzy sit with her? Will that make her let these babies live?


----------



## mitch2006

sorry about the baby Roxy


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks Mitch...this is so depressing. I was so sure he would be OK. Pretty sure it was a boy too. I want to keep a boy this year from this pair but at this rate I don't know.


----------



## mitch2006

is this 1st attempt at this pairing?maybe its a learning process for them working together as new pairing 
if not maybe she just wants Fuzzy
don't lose hope yet there is 2 more eggs to hatch one as we speak you say 
crossing fingersxx


----------



## roxy culver

They raised a clutch of five last year just fine but it was all three of them together...Hershey, Snowball, and Fuzzy. Right now she's making Fuzzy just stand at the entrance of the box, guess he has to sweet talk his way back in.


----------



## lperry82

Oh roxy im so sorry


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks Lindsey...I don't know what she wants. She let Snowball in the box today (I let him back out because Fuzzy was getting no where and had stopped going to the box entrance.) But she wasn't out for very long, Snowball was in when I went to school at 1230pm and she was back in the box when I got home at 2. I don't know what's going on in that head of hers!


----------



## Belinda

Post-laying depression?


----------



## roxy culver

I don't know, she needs to make up her mind, she has two babies that are going to hatch and she needs to be a mom. She wanted to so bad and now she's being dumb. She was out again for a little bit so I don't know what she's doing.


----------



## roxy culver

The fourth baby hatched and died soon after. He took two days to hatch and he was so weak it wasn't even funny. Most babies when you pick them up wiggle and move around. Not him. He made noise but not a lot and he just wanted to lay there. I didn't have much hope. In fact I'm losing hope. There's one egg left and I think its trying to hatch so we'll see. If this egg doesn't make it, then I have to make a decision. Let them go a third time or make them wait a bit. Not sure what to do at the moment? They raised a clutch of five last year just fine so I don't know what happened with this clutch, they weren't Fuzzy's babies.


----------



## mitch2006

so sorry to hear Roxy


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks Mitch, not really sure what to do anymore. Think I'm gonna take their box down after this egg and let them regroup. Maybe they want new mates. But if Hershey picks Fuzzy she can't have babies anymore. So I don't know. I might let her mate with Snowball and then let Fuzzy help her raise them, I have to think on it for a bit.


----------



## lperry82

oh wow roxy im so sorry, im praying for this one.
Our pets dont deserve this, its not fair, when will it stop


----------



## Duckybird

Remind me again why she can't have babies with Fuzzy?


----------



## roxy culver

Fuzzy can't have babies with anyone...every baby he's ever had has died. Hershey had a clutch before this one and they were Fuzzy's (I only know this because the first one that hatched had yellow fuzz, Snowball and Hershey are WF so they don't make yellow babies together, Fuzzy isn't a WF) and all of them died. Then he had a clutch with Bubbles and all five of those died. He had two clutches with Cinnamon last year and none of them made it. Fuzzy was the only common thing between all these babies (Hershey and Snowball had a healthy clutch of five last year) so he can't breed anymore. I really wish I could figure out what's going on with these two now...


----------



## roxy culver

So its been a while but we have another baby. This one is a Snowball baby for sure as she was in a cage with him and only mated with him. But I swapped out Snowball for Fuzzy because I don't think Hershey wanted Snowball anymore. And now the first baby has hatched, an all white baby and when I say white I mean he's super white. Like someone took bleach to him or something. Very cute. The 2nd egg is pipping so we'll see. Fuzzy has fed the baby at least twice that I've seen (by inspecting the baby's crop, there's been food in it) and Hershey has been coming out of the box more and letting Fuzzy in. So hopefully this clutch does OK.


----------



## Mentha

Fingers crossed for fuzzies' survival.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Crossing fingers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lperry82

Im sending some luck your way roxy 

I really hope this bad luck as ended


----------



## 4birdsNC

Sending Roxy Good Ju-Ju... everything, including eyes, crossed


----------



## luffy3001

i need help my cockatiels started mating before they started going into the nextbox is it normal or will she have the babies ate the bottom of the cage is there anythinh i could do to help them


----------



## roxy culver

> i need help my cockatiels started mating before they started going into the nextbox is it normal or will she have the babies ate the bottom of the cage is there anythinh i could do to help them


No this is totally normal. Actually this is what I prefer before I set my pairs up. I like to see them mate one or two times so that I know that's the mate they want. Now that they're mating, you can set them up and she should lay some eggs.

Thanks guys for the good vibes. Baby made it through the first 24 hours which is always the scariest. 2nd egg is pipping so we should have another baby here soon. Now for the pictures!


----------



## lperry82

Lol see what you mean by being white lol

so cute


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Wow, pure white!!


----------



## roxy culver

Yea well I think Hershey is starving them or something, the first two didn't make it. They had food, so I think she was letting Fuzzy in to feed them but then nothing. I moved the last two eggs to Cinnamon's box, she has three new eggs, but the third baby is pipping. I'm hoping she'll feel it and get ready for him. Sounds like he should be here tomorrow morning so fingers crossed this works. I'll feed from day one, I just don't look forward to it.


----------



## mitch2006

fingers crossed xx
good luck roxy hope all goes well keep us updated


----------



## Conurekidd

Feeding from day one huh. I did with an entire clutch. Luckily all made it. Bunwow what an experince.


----------



## lperry82

I wish my lucky and cookie could help


----------



## roxy culver

I'm so mad at Hershey...I know she's the problem, two different boys can't be the problem, its her and I don't know what her major malfunction is. Fingers crossed for this little one, he hatched this morning and is being kept warm by Mama Cinnamon.


----------



## roxy culver

So I fed him the last day...Cinnamon kept him warm and I did the feedings. Then I went to class today and told hubby what to do. He fed the baby a little too much and I was worried because his crop didn't seem to be emptying. Then I get home tonight and hear baby bird feeding sounds. There was nothing wrong with his crop, Cinnamon has taken pity on me and decided to feed him. So relieved.


----------



## lperry82

Oh thats is great news


----------



## Belinda

Good one Cinnamon! She's such a good girl...


----------



## roxy culver

She is a girl after my own heart. I think I'm in love with her lol. On top of that, she's sitting on her own eggs as well. Multi-tasking. I took some pictures of them today. They are so cute when they're tiny!


----------



## lperry82

Aww how cute


----------



## Kristian

Well things seem to be looking better. Im happy for you! Best wishes.


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks guys...we can take all the good vibes we can get!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

yay! Congrats on both accounts, Roxy! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Conurekidd

Yay. I'm happy shes being a good mom. Can't wait to see the mutations to come!!


----------



## luffy3001

awsome congrats please show us more pics


----------



## luffy3001

by the way does anyone know how to tell if a baby is a boy or a girl before the moult


----------



## mitch2006

congrats roxy


----------



## lovelyolivia

Congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## mitch2006

luffy3001 said:


> by the way does anyone know how to tell if a baby is a boy or a girl before the moult


there is a sticky that is on wing spots sexing you could check out here at the top
of the breeding section luffy
great info to read about sexing its by srtiels


----------



## luffy3001

that helps with sexing before they moult thanks and ill stop killing u guys with the questions


----------



## lperry82

luffy3001 said:


> that helps with sexing before they moult thanks and ill stop killing u guys with the questions


Why dont you start a new thread and ask many of questions you want 
then we will do our best to help you


----------



## roxy culver

Thanks guys...I'm really glad she's being a good mom too!


----------



## roxy culver

Lost the younger of the two...during the night sometime. I think she fed him too much and he couldn't handle it. His crop was pretty huge yesterday. So there's one left. If she over feeds him I'm gonna have to pull him for hand feeding. I'm going to pull him anyways at two weeks because that's when Cinnamon's own clutch will be hatching but I hope I don't have to pull him before then. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lperry82

Oh no  i hope this one makes it


----------



## roxy culver

Me too, he's looking pretty strong so there's hope.


----------



## lperry82

Im sure these was over feeding them too which is why i kept pushing them away untill it their crop went down


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

I hope this one makes it, Roxy.


----------



## Conurekidd

At leaste he wasn starved so there a higher chance of survival. My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## roxy culver

Exactly...I have a hunch. Something that occurred to me today. I gave the older one probiotics when I was hand feeding it. I didn't give it to the younger because he was being fed already. Could this be the difference? I didn't give probiotics to any of the other babies either. If this one makes it, then I may know why...


----------



## 4birdsNC

good luck Roxy.... I still have all my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## roxy culver

He's a week old and looks just like your one week old so I'm even less worried now. I've started putting probiotics on mom and dad's food, maybe that'll make the difference.


----------



## lperry82

yay things are looking good


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Fabulous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4birdsNC

roxy culver said:


> He's a week old and looks just like your one week old so I'm even less worried now. I've started putting probiotics on mom and dad's food, maybe that'll make the difference.


Is this directed to me Roxy? My week old baby is stunted alittle I think... because mom and dad didn't feed him well.


----------



## lovelyolivia

Precious baby!! Hope all goes well with the new ones on the way!!


----------



## roxy culver

Here he is at 8 days old and his eye is opening (he's only opening one right now!) Makes me happy I don't have to open it for him. Yes 4birdsNC that was directed at you. I don't think your's looks very stunted at all, maybe needs a little more fluids but other than that he looks pretty good.


----------



## 4birdsNC

I have been adding a little almond butter to my youngests formula... he has gained 2g in one day.... I am realy happy with how they all are doing, but expecialy the littlest. I am thrilled with my ability to hand feed them... gona have to get Brandon a thankyou card for being patient with me and showing me how to feed.


----------



## lperry82

Aww so cute


----------



## mitch2006

aw cute fuzzy
he is a wf?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

So cute, Roxy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver

Yep he's a WF...if boy he's split lutino, cinnamon, and MAYBE pearl. If a girl he's either a WF cinnamon or a WF cinnamon pearl. O and either way he may be split pied as well. Thanks Lulu!


----------



## lperry82

nice variety of splits lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

I have since fallen in love with Cinnamons. Gorgeous.

Oh, off topic- Roxy- I was in the pet store two weeks ago looking at the baby tiels, etc. and I saw a lil' baby Daisy!


----------

